# Chopin in Shroud for a Nightingale



## Tony Vella

In Roy Marsden's Shroud for a Nightingale, Dagliesh visits a witness for an interview. During this interview the lady plays two records: a Chopin piano composition and Anderson's Blue Tango. I have the DVD but there is no mention of either Chopin or Anderson. Can anyone tell me which Chopin composition is used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Norse

It would probably be helpful if you could find the particular scene on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.485.485.4-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.8PP7o3K3ldg


----------



## Tony Vella

Thanks for the hint, Norse.
The youtube url is : 



and the music starts at about the two minute mark.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrKilroy

It is Nocturne op. 9 no. 2. 

Best regards, Dr


----------

